# Waterfowl Mounts!!



## lastflighttaxidermy (Jul 12, 2010)

Heres a few more ive been finishing up on. Enjoy!!!


----------



## waterfowl-artist (Oct 12, 2008)

Nice mounts ! Those Woodies are a tough bird to mount right , especially the head ! Seems one goes great and the next one you gotta fight with !I like the puffed up square look on the head, and that takes alot of time and effort to acheive. I mounted a drake yesterday, and Ill post pictures when he is dry.


----------



## Delbert (Jul 23, 2009)

Very nice.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## r.rase78 (Feb 4, 2009)

very nice work!!! i like the top mount the best with the dead ones hangin on the ole barnwood.


----------



## honk/quack (Dec 18, 2009)

Great job! :coolgleam I'm hoping to have some of those nice seabirds some day.


----------

